# different cultures for sure..



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

+ 1 
added line to meet message length requirement


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Interesting place to carry a tug toy. I wonder if it comes with batteries? [-X

Craig


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Can you be 100% sure it's a tug toy? Could be a toy of another variety, of quite similar materials that can hold up to hard use.


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

Three posts in and no one noticed that the legs on the pants of the guy in the background are horribly tailored?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Shawn,

I think that's one of the top ten warning signs that you might be gay. When you notice a guys pants instead of the girls ass


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I think that's one of the top ten warning signs that you might be gay. When you notice a guys pants instead of the girls ass


dont worry Shawn...might mean that you are NOT gay,,,but NOT a perv either...\


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I was just noticing that the dog must have scratched her on the ass


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> I was just noticing that the dog must have scratched her on the ass


i saw that too..
not gay..


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

also appears to be a mole


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ok ..you noticed tiny skin blemish..you might be gay.. 

scratch is acceptable, but not mole??/

what is not posted is the three bal........... nevermind...


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL. You guys are crazy. The pic reminds me of the sights at the Sieger Shows.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

where are the rest of the beads...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Craig Snyder said:


> Interesting place to carry a tug toy. I wonder if it comes with batteries? [-X
> 
> Craig


Screw the batteries! How 'bout a chain saw engine?\\/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> where are the rest of the beads...


that is 3 ball string at least


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> that is 3 ball string at least


BTW! That butt doesn't look like it's belongs to a beach babe.:razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> BTW! That butt doesn't look like it's belongs to a beach babe.:razz:


certainly not LEE...but what do you expect???....we live in the NORMAL world


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> certainly not LEE...but what do you expect???....we live in the NORMAL world


You could take her home, put her on about an hour a day on an elliptical machine with a lot of push dialed in, and fix it right up! Try that at home, and let me know how it works out for you guys first.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> certainly not LEE...but what do you expect???....we live in the NORMAL world


Rosetta Stone, Joby, and I will get you set up so you can kiss off a NORMAL WORLD! I promise! All you gotta do is lean Spanish! I will handle the rest!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jim stevens said:


> You could take her home, put her on about an hour a day on an elliptical machine with a lot of push dialed in, and fix it right up! Try that at home, and let me know how it works out for you guys first.


TOOOOO much effort when there are sooooo many more fish to fry.](*,):-D


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I take it the picture comes from France? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

cant remember now...was on my facesplat page...I think I have almost 2000 friends,,, know about 100 of them


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

As stupid as this all is, this is a great example of why I have always found conversations with men more interesting than women. You guys can talk about anything and make it funny and interesting in a goofy sort of way.

I dropped FaceBook where it belongs - in the past. Seemed to be a rather wasteful investment of time. And certainly no better of an activity for killing time.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> where are the rest of the beads...


ewwwwww.......though damn funny!!!!!!!
\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I got on facebook when one of my daughters wanted me to see pics of the kids. :roll: I see them 3-4 times a week. I love and adore the little grizzlies but bring the pics when your here next. It ain't gonna be more then a day or two. 
I doubt I entered anything on it more then a coupe of times and that's been at least a year ago. The place is creepy and these young uns have no idea (or clue) about the info they put out there for god and Country to view. 
How many people do I know who knows a friend of a friend's sister -in- law's boyfriend that wants to be my "friend". ](*,) ](*,) Creepy I tell ya! 8-[8-[


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

You know Bob, that was part of it for me. Up until recently I didn't think much of the time I spent on line just killing time. For years I held positions in both breed clubs (DDB) and also did a tremendous amount of research on certain breeds, raw diets, health issues, etc. During that time I made a number of what seemed to be good friends, which was ok till I got wise to the fact that it's often the case that people are rarely who or what they make themselves out to be on line.

Over the past year I started finding myself a bit disgusted with this e world I've invited into my life. The idea of interfacing with people that I probably will never meet and even if I did more than likely wouldn't like or relate to all that well doesn't make a lot of sense. Despite the entertainment I get from reading posts here at the WDF, I can see no internet in my future.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> As stupid as this all is, this is a great example of why I have always found conversations with men more interesting than women. You guys can talk about anything and make it funny and interesting in a goofy sort of way.
> 
> I dropped FaceBook where it belongs - in the past. Seemed to be a rather wasteful investment of time. And certainly no better of an activity for killing time.


Most men have had a lifetime of practice attempting to keep women interested in a conversation. For obvious reasons. Even though I will soon be celebrating my 25th anniversary, I still feel the need to practice.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jim stevens said:


> Most men have had a lifetime of practice attempting to keep women interested in a conversation. For obvious reasons. Even though I will soon be celebrating my 25th anniversary, I still feel the need to practice.


That's what I keep telling the "old lady" we need to practice, practice, practice.#-o:grin:


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I had a practice session last night


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jim stevens said:


> I had a practice session last night


JUST ONE!!! You are a old man, huh? ](*,):-D


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

jim stevens said:


> I had a practice session last night


Just a practice session? 

I prefer the real thing. You know.. the sessions when the wife participates too.. :lol:

Craig


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Craig Snyder said:


> Just a practice session?
> 
> I prefer the real thing. You know.. the sessions when the wife participates too.. :lol:
> 
> Craig


I thought PRACTICE was usually a team sport with 2 or more participants.:-D


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

After 25 years with the same woman, once is enough. Per day.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

You are blessed with once per day...


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I said once per day was enough, didn't say it happened! That is a goal to shoot for.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

What's the old saying?

"I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once, as I ever was."


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ha ha, you guys are funny.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

It was good for me, at least. Didn't ask anyone else.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jim stevens said:


> It was good for me, at least. Didn't ask anyone else.


Is that what is known as self gratification?:roll::-D


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Not quite the same thing. Reminds me of when Rodney Dangerfield said he was scared the first time he had sex, but he was always scared when he was alone in the dark


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I thought PRACTICE was usually a team sport with 2 or more participants.:-D


Yeah, but I wasn't sure that was Jim's definition! :grin:

Craig


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

As long as the team is two women, and me, I'm a team player. I'll put in plenty of practice too.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I have to say I have never seen or even thought anyone could use their coin slot to keep a reward......wow!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I have to say I have never seen or even thought anyone could use their coin slot to keep a reward......wow!


thats not a coin slot, its a credit card slot...


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> thats not a coin slot, its a credit card slot...


Lol...looks like a card got swiped down the wrong spot!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Funny story.. I used to be Driver/Bouncer for entertainment company strippers...

guys used to come up to me (some serious, some not I suppose, but back then it was strictly cash business) and ask if we took credit cards....I used to tell the guys, "sure, give me the card, and I'll have her swipe it for ya.." or "where you gonna swipe it at?"

some guys felt really dumb, I could tell...


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

That is pretty funny, but sadly, that doesn't shock me. I bet you had fun making them look dumb! You should have gotten the girls to swipe and hand it back saying it was declined- hee hee hee


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> That is pretty funny, but sadly, that doesn't shock me. I bet you had fun making them look dumb! You should have gotten the girls to swipe and hand it back saying it was declined- hee hee hee


who says we didnt?? 

I had one liners for every occasion...laughing guys tip much better than pissed off guys...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> who says we didnt??
> 
> I had one liners for every occasion...laughing guys tip much better than pissed off guys...


Unless they're Dr. Evil or his crazy balding son.

Oh phfuk, c'mon Joby now you're the once been Andrew Dice Clay of the WDF?!?! Geez, I can't believe that Thomas hasn't been all over your ass for this kind of fanciful shit. \\/ 

:-$


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole

I'm more interested in being "all over" the ass in the original post. Sure not Joby's


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I think somebody should pull that plug and deflate that thing a little.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

i learned from the best, one of my close friends, "He who blocks out the Sun", not a real funny guy in real life usually...but a hell of a salesman...not hard to be funny in the right crowds, you basically make fun of the guys, and their drunk friends join in....with some it is best to let the girl do the talking..


----------

